# Maps?



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Howdy, I'm really glad I found this site, I was lost and forlorn after the DWR kicked us out! Now it feels like I've found Home again!  

Thanks to all those who have put effort into this site.

Anyhow, back to my subject. I'm hunting in a new area (Northern) this year. And, I haven't had the time to go out scouting like a good little hunter should, so that leaves me in a pickle. I hear there a lot of CWMU areas in the Northern unit and I'm hoping to find a map somehow so I can see what areas to stay out of. Same goes for private property. 

Anyone know of anywhere to find maps like this? I went to boxeldercounty.org and printed off some maps that show public and private land but it's kind of hard to tell because of the scale of the map. I haven't found any maps of the CWMU areas.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Have a good one,
Gary


----------



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

You can get all the CWMU maps on the Utah DWR web site. That's one thing it's still good for.

Here's the link.

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/maps/2006_cwmu/


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Head to the DWR offices in SLC at North Temple and Redwood Road. There is a map shop there. They should be able to help you out.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Get the 1:100,000 BLM edition surface management maps. They will show all Forest service, BLM, School administered lands and private property. The store Gary mentioned will have them. They are on the carousel racks on the left hand side about 3/4 of the way in and they're yellow.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good suggestion - just be sure to check the dates on those maps.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, I sure appreciate the help.

I think I'll stop in at that map store and see what I can find. I've been there before but it's been a while and I wasn't sure if they had anything that showed private property.

Good Luck to you all this weekend, if you're going out.

Take Care,
Gary


----------

